# Flood coolant project



## melsdad (Jan 11, 2014)

Now that I have my mill running I have been working on a few projects to upgrade my machine. I made a simple manifold block for my coolant system.
	

		
			
		

		
	



I am only using bucket for now with a quick connect coupler so I can take it in the house so it doesn't freeze. I do have a woodburner for heat, but a furnace is in my plans.
	

		
			
		

		
	




sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## Rbeckett (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks good to me.  What are you using for a pump and how are you filtering it before it goes back through the pump again?  I have a couple of small hydroponics pumps that might just fit that bill once I add a needle valve like yours.  Never thought about doing it that way and saving the money instead of a new or different GPH pump....  Good looking set up though.

Bob


----------



## melsdad (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks rBeckett, the pump is a little giant that I had laying around. As far as a filter there is none. I do have the pump sitting on a piece of expanded metal that is an inch off of the bottom of the bucket

sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## melsdad (Jan 12, 2014)

Something else I would like to add. In the second picture, do you see the small hole in the side of the casting. There is a hole on the opposite side as well. I plan to run the return lines from the table into these holes. Once my shop is kept at temperature I plan to use the machine as a coolant tank. I calculated the inside dimensions and it will hold 4 gallons of coolant. The manifold I made is covering a lifting hole in the casting. I drilled and tapped a hole on that side also for future use for the supply line from the pump. It will make a much cleaner looking set up with everything hidden inside the machine.

sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Jan 15, 2014)

what brand of coolant are you using?  Thinking about adding the same setup as yours but dont know what coolant to try.


----------



## pineyfolks (Jan 15, 2014)

Looks good. A wire screen strainer from the kitchen, set in a hole on top your bucket lid will catch the large chips. That's what I replaced mine with. I like the bucket setup, it lets me move it from machine to machine.


----------



## melsdad (Jan 16, 2014)

This is what I am using. It is a water soluble micro emulsion. I believe a gallon of coolant will yield about 50 gallon of coolant depending on the ratio.
	

		
			
		

		
	





sent from my hand held hickymajig

- - - Updated - - -

This place seems to have a pretty good price on the coolant.

http://www.zorotools.com/g/00065349/k-G1666935?utm_source=google_shopping&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Google_Shopping_Feed&kw={keyword}&gclid=CJ_Ev-a6grwCFY1QOgod0RIA_A


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks!  Will check them out.


----------



## Thoro (Jan 16, 2014)

I really need to make something like this.  It looks like it'll work great for you!  What's the GPH and head lift on your pump?  Just out of curiosity.


----------



## rgray (Jan 16, 2014)

Anybody using that cutting fluid that has a refactometer?
Just wondering what the freezing temp is.


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Jan 16, 2014)

Also, how quick does it evaporate in 115°F ambient?


----------



## melsdad (Jan 16, 2014)

rgray said:


> Anybody using that cutting fluid that has a refactometer?
> Just wondering what the freezing temp is.



Not sure what the freezing temp is. I have the system set up so I can take the bucket into the house when the temperature dips down.

- - - Updated - - -



Pontiac Freak said:


> Also, how quick does it evaporate in 115°F ambient?



My only experience with this at work is in a 70° air conditioned environment. Some of the larger machines with a 40/45 gallon tank that run 20 hours a day may need 5 gallon of water added to the tank each day. Hope this helps.


----------



## wquiles (Jan 18, 2014)

Same I use in my lathe, and now my metal bandsaw.  About 10% ratio of fluid to water works great with everything I have tried, including 6al4v Titanium.


----------



## melsdad (Jan 29, 2014)

Thoro said:


> I really need to make something like this.  It looks like it'll work great for you!  What's the GPH and head lift on your pump?  Just out of curiosity.



Sorry for the late response thoro. The pump is a little giant model 2E-38N with 300 gph and 11.8' of lift.

sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 29, 2014)

I've been watching this thread close Brian. Very soon I will need to install a coolant system on the T&CG. Do you think this will work for the grinder.

 "Billy G"

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Little-Gian...d=100005&prg=1088&rk=4&rkt=5&sd=181218747351&


----------

